# Euro 2016 Soccer



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

This is for discussion of anything related to Euro 2016 in France: predictions, teams, results.

I'd like to think England have a good chance of winning it this year, but it's always very hard to be optimistic about their chances. Especially because they so often get knocked out in the later stages of tournaments due to being notoriously awful at penalty shoot-outs. Their first game, against Russia, is on television now. Still 0-0 after 70 minutes.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I think the games have been fairly watchable so far & there have been some nice goals.

England played fairly well but Russia stealing a point in stoppage time cause they weren't up by 2 or 3 as they should have been


----------



## PGVan (May 22, 2004)

I'm a neutral this time around (FIRE DANNY BLIND!!!), so I have no heart problems on the table at this tournament. It's a bit of a relief to be honest. Not qualifying won't kill the Dutch program. We'll be back! England missed 2008 and have built a nice young squad that will only get better. 

Anyway.... So far the obvious story is the Russian Ultras making UEFA's balls go up into their stomach. Apparently they can't do anything about the s*** in the streets, but will do something about what happened inside the Vélodrome. Make me boss of UEFA and I'd fine Russia €1M, ban their fans from stadiums for their matches against Slovakia and Wales, and put them on notice that if their fans cause any more s*** in French streets, they're getting expelled from Euro 2016 and Euro 2020. (That would give Wales a 3-0 forfeit win on the last group day, but so be it.) World Cup 2018 should be a peaceful event!

Watching the ENG-RUS match, I knew I heard an explosion just before the end of the match. One BBC journalist reported it's what started the England fans running, then the Russian ultras did what they did. Has anyone found a report on WTF that explosion was? I'm assuming it was a pipe bomb in a garbage can or something, but if that got in when security is supposed to be as tight as ever, what's next?

Other than that, I'm kinda on Wales' bandwagon. That said, so long as Germany, France, Portugal and Italy don't win, I can't be upset at anything that happens this month.


----------



## Vitalis (Nov 30, 2008)

I like to watch football but I don't really identify with any team in the EuroCup. I go with Hungary just because it was the team I was assigned at a kind of random game at work.


----------



## NeverOddOrEven (Dec 26, 2015)

CharlotteLydea said:


> This is for discussion of anything related to Euro 2016 in France: predictions, teams, results.
> 
> I'd like to think England have a good chance of winning it this year, but it's always very hard to be optimistic about their chances. Especially because they so often get knocked out in the later stages of tournaments due to being notoriously awful at penalty shoot-outs. Their first game, against Russia, is on television now. Still 0-0 after 70 minutes.


Love english football, but they have very little chance of winning. 
Besides my country's team, i'll be supporting Italy. Too bad the Netherlands isn't playing.


----------



## PGVan (May 22, 2004)

NeverOddOrEven said:


> Too bad the Netherlands isn't playing.


To be fair to my oranje army, we were terrible in qualifying. Horrible defence and unattractive attacking. Had we somehow qualified, we would be out in 3 matches, even in this watered-down 24-team tournament.

As for the violence... surprised to see UEFA actually threaten to kick England and Russia out of the tournament. While I think it's a bit harsh on England, it's a pleasant change to see UEFA grow a sack.

Oh yeah, no more booze in and around stadiums and fan zones!

http://www.thescore.com/epl/news/10...uro-2016-stadiums-in-effort-to-quell-violence

I get why, but lets be honest. Russian Ultras don't need booze to motivate them to put people into hospitals.


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

I didn't even notice this live, but a fan joined Croatia celebration after their goal.


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

go spain


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

Go Germany.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Let's do this ****, Hrvatska!


----------



## goku23 (Nov 22, 2014)

Germany's tournament to lose!
Draxler-Goetze-Ozil and Muller ahead, best front line of any nation. With Khedira and Kroos anchoring, just too good and experienced at top level.

Portugal dark horses for me, best squad they've had for a long time.


----------



## NeverOddOrEven (Dec 26, 2015)

PGVan said:


> To be fair to my oranje army, we were terrible in qualifying. Horrible defence and unattractive attacking. Had we somehow qualified, we would be out in 3 matches, even in this watered-down 24-team tournament.


I'm not being objective here, i don't even know how they played in qualifications (not that much of a fan ), but i always kinda like Dutch football.



Nunuc said:


> Let's do this ****, Hrvatska!


:wink2:


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

NeverOddOrEven said:


> :wink2:


What are ye winking at?

I've bee a fan of Croatia for 19 years and 363 days now. It all started on a cold and rainy night* in Sheffield, when Denmark and Croatia clashed against each other in Euro 1996.

I think this was the exact moment:






*It probably wasn't any of those three things. I don't actually remember much of that match, except the last goal and that Croatia won 3-0.

-----------
I do support my own country's NT too, in the qualifications at least. They have never qualified to EC/WC.

I don't know what I'm going to do with the oncoming WC2018 quals because...










Btw, congrats to Kosovo for gaining FIFA and UEFA memberships!


----------



## NeverOddOrEven (Dec 26, 2015)

Nunuc said:


> What are ye winking at?


Just ignore it man, just ignore it.

Too bad i don't have the time to watch every game this year, but i'm definitely watching Croatia tomorrow!


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Is all about Iceland

Stop whining Cristiano.


----------



## PGVan (May 22, 2004)

Cristiano Ronaldo really cemented himself as the most arrogant piece of s*** in the game. Never had much respect for him and now it's at absolute zero for me. Iceland beat us twice in qualifying and we didn't cry like babies. We looked in the mirror in disappointment for missing the chances we had. 

Since that match, both France and England pulled out late wins against teams defending and playing for the draw. Portugal, and especially Ronaldo, always think they're entitled to win without fighting for it and producing results.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Football is like ice hockey in slow motion. Plus, everyone just fake injuries, and just buy time with player exchanges when they are in the lead near the end of the match.

I do like it though. Go Sweden, I guess.


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

bit surprised at the germany poland result. expected more from the germans. nice to see northern ireland win their second game. I seriously thought bale was gonna be the deciding factor for england and would win it for them, so to see england come back and win 2-1 was fantastic! was in the pub watching that one, people going mad, singing and stuff. good to see people that happy.


----------



## NeverOddOrEven (Dec 26, 2015)

What a bunch of idiots. I feel so bad for the croatian team .


----------



## PGVan (May 22, 2004)

I'm guessing we will hear the following from Cristiano Ronaldo today: "Austria's defending was embarrassing today. Their goalkeeper made too many saves against me. I expect the name on the back of my shirt to encourage linesmen to keep the flag down when I'm well offside and the goal post should have moved to the left too. It's a bad day for football when I don't get what I want."


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

Cristiano Ronaldo always comes off as a big douche. This is news to people?


----------



## ljubo (Jul 26, 2015)

Haha, Sweden has 0 shots on goals in 2 games.


----------



## PGVan (May 22, 2004)

Well done Iceland! Regardless of what happens now, that win is a big "f*** you" to Cristiano Ronaldo! "Iceland won't do anything in the competition"... now you have to play Croatia instead of England! :grin2:


----------



## Paperback Writer (Feb 7, 2015)

Glad to see Ireland made it through along with all the British teams. They thoroughly deserved their win over Italy.


----------



## PGVan (May 22, 2004)

Not to take away from Ireland, but they should be thankful Italy played a B squad. 

Looking at 3rd place standings, the bottom 4 teams are tied at 3 points. Portugal is the only one without a win, yet they're going through. Wins needs to be the first tie-breaker. If I'm Turkish, I'm feeling robbed tonight.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

It'd be nice if Belgium's talents came together as a team but for me Croatia are the team so far that seem like they can walk into any game and win it


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Croatia is out. Time to jump into the Irelandwagon.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I'm so disappointed Croatia are out...I really liked their team. 

That said, if Hazard's form stays as it was today I'll be happy to see Belgium go a long way


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Nunuc said:


> Croatia is out. Time to jump into the Irelandwagon.


I*c*elandwagon. :grin2:


----------



## Zozulya (Mar 24, 2016)

Yesterday results were unsurprising; let's see if there are some unexpected results today.
I hope Italy will win against Spain.


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

BlazingLazer said:


> Cristiano Ronaldo always comes off as a big douche. This is news to people?












He winning it for us


----------



## Vitalis (Nov 30, 2008)

Cheburashka said:


> I hope Italy will win against Spain.


They did just that, indeed.


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

crap, who am I gonna root for now?


----------



## Paperback Writer (Feb 7, 2015)

That was a great performance by Italy. I'm glad that they won, if only because Giaccherini is the only Sunderland player left in the competition. :um


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Lmao England is such a ****ing joke. We never fail to disappoint. *Iceland*... really?

What an embarrassing performance. Good job lads.


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

lol


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

I mean, it's England....

This shouldn't be a surprise.


----------



## Paperback Writer (Feb 7, 2015)

Pleased for Iceland, they deserved it. England were utterly dreadful.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

This is karma for everyone who voted to leave the EU :lol now look what happened to us :haha :crying:


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

They left the EU, they left the EURO... what's next, leaving EUROPE? Are the British Isles gonna start moving towards the Atlantic now?


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

It's some acheivmenet from England to leave Europe twice in 4 days.


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)




----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

As a person who has staunchly supported Ísland since yesterday morning, I am , of course, super happy that our lads have managed accomplish this. I think my volcano erupted a bit when the referee blew the final whistle. I want to thank the whole team: thank you, Sigurðsson. Thank you, Sigurðsson. Thank you, Royhoðgsson. Thank you, Joeharðsson. Thank you.....all the other sons. Couldn't have done this without me.


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Marko3 said:


>


More like the most foolish tattoo.


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

I havn't seen the game yet (recorded it) but sounds like it was a dismal England showing.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

CharlotteLydea said:


> I havn't seen the game yet (recorded it) but sounds like it was a dismal England showing.


 May want to give it a miss. Imagine the most spineless performance you can imagine... then double it and you'd get something close to what England were like. o_0


----------



## Zozulya (Mar 24, 2016)

Not to be paranoid, but I feel like the results might be rigged somehow.
They could have arranged the tables & results to make the Host Country to win, in hope of promoting the benefits of diversity and soothe the society discontentment, which is on the brink of a civil war (sorry, french only).

This could be as farfetched as Raymond Domenech's (former manager of Les Bleus squad) theories, but it is not totally impossible.


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

Glad Italy won (just in time for a hopeful exit against Germany). Not necessarily because I like the team, but because I won't have to hear or see anymore Spain fellation.

I'd like for Iceland to pull the "Cinderella" run, but getting another upset (this time against France) may be too tall an order. Here's hoping, though.

Tired of hearing about Lewandowski, but I'll probably go with Poland anyway.

Not sure who I'd pick between Wales/Belgium. Seeing how Wales has played, this seems like a fairly even match. Thinking I'll want Wales to win though, since not much was expected of them (even with the Ponytail himself at the helm). Belgium strike me as overachievers up until they face a top tier team, so we'll see what happens.


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

gunner21 said:


> I mean, it's England....
> 
> This shouldn't be a surprise.


Yeah, pretty much. They've been underachieving for quite a while now, which may be a by-product of having absurdly high expectations having caught up to them.

Also, I don't think they were quite as horrible as a lot of people are exaggerating them out to have been (I mean, almost all of the 2nd half was in the Iceland defensive zone). The Iceland defense stood tall with little to no fear, which I think threw England off enough to the point where, aside from a few good last minute pushes, they looked like a hybrid of lazy/drunk/jitters of inexperience.


----------



## Micronian (Nov 11, 2004)

The England national team pretty much just survives today on myth and legend. I don't know what other international accolades they've achieved since 1966, and even before that, they didn't show much but hype.

I think England is basically another Hungary but with a more profitable domestic league. All other "powerhouse" leagues and teams have represented well in international competition.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Micronian said:


> The England national team pretty much just survives today on myth and legend. I don't know what other international accolades they've achieved since 1966, and even before that, they didn't show much but hype.
> 
> I think England is basically another Hungary but with a more profitable domestic league. All other "powerhouse" leagues and teams have represented well in international competition.


 I think comparing England to Hungary is a little unfair, the individual talent is there, but there's so many other problems that they fail to ever fix:

-Terrible managers (usually English) who lack tactical knowledge.
-Big names/star players being squeezed in rather than basing it on merit or how well they play together.
-The English obsession with athleticism over technique or intelligence.
-English media/pundits putting ridiculous pressure on players.


----------



## Paperback Writer (Feb 7, 2015)

Wales!:O Please let them beat Portugal now.


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

Micronian said:


> The England national team pretty much just survives today on myth and legend. I don't know what other international accolades they've achieved since 1966, and even before that, they didn't show much but hype.
> 
> I think England is basically another Hungary but with a more profitable domestic league. All other "powerhouse" leagues and teams have represented well in international competition.


Some have said that the hugely profitable Premier League is part of the problem (too many overseas players and not enough homegrown ones) such as http://www.joeybarton.com/inevitable-death-englands-national-team/ . Ironically, one of the aims when the league was founded was apparently to improve the national side.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

The Belgian opener and the Robson-Kanu goals were awesome today. I thought Robson-Kanu had lost his balance but he was quick in recovery and swift with the shot.

I'd have liked Belgium to go on but they aren't really a team so much as a collection of players, many of which are exceptional. 

Wales on they other hand have shown what a team can do.


----------



## Angela82 (Jun 29, 2016)

I might be the only Italian here, but... Tonight we'll teach a lesson to those germans! >


----------



## DJAshton (Jun 8, 2015)

Well as an Arsenal fan, it was great to see Wales go through and Ramsey playing an absolute blinder. Hoping Mesut Ozil can do the same for Germany tonight!


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

after that iceland result, for the first time ever I felt embarrassed to wear an england shirt. its the worst performance in living memory.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

CharlotteLydea said:


> Some have said that the hugely profitable Premier League is part of the problem (too many overseas players and not enough homegrown ones) such as http://www.joeybarton.com/inevitable-death-englands-national-team/ . Ironically, one of the aims when the league was founded was apparently to improve the national side.


 I keep hearing this from some people myself - but look at Wales. All their players bar Bale either play in the Premier League or the English 2nd tier.

Italy are another good example; their league is probably worse than England in terms of the number of foreign players at the moment and they have on the face of it no star individuals - but they're doing well because they're well drilled and have a good mentality.


----------



## Micronian (Nov 11, 2004)

unemploymentsimulator2016 said:


> after that iceland result, for the first time ever I felt embarrassed to wear an england shirt. its the worst performance in living memory.


There's been others.
- in 1993 they didn't qualify for the world cup
- in 1950 (despite being known as the only team capable of beating Brazil) they lost 1-0 to USA.

- I would say also the terrible penalty shot that cost them the 1990 World Cup final berth, but that was actually a good team and were just as equal as Germany. But the kick that lost that shootout was just awful.


----------



## reliefseeker (Jul 21, 2010)

Looks like its all set up for Germany to win now, France hasnt played like champs even though they r playing at home. Portugal fluked their way through to the semis. Iceland could still pull off an upset, i would be rooting for them.


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

wow
africa is in good form today


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Aribeth said:


> wow
> africa is in good form today


damn son, you savage :-o


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

Aribeth said:


> wow
> africa is in good form today


Lol, took me a second - not bad.

Still want Germany to win it all, but I think the French will be their biggest challenge yet. As much as I never root for France at all, I won't be too upset if they somehow win it all. This French team sits ok with me, for a change.

In order of preference:

GER
WAL
FRA
POR


----------



## Zozulya (Mar 24, 2016)

I stopped watching after half-time. Also hoping for a final round between Wales and Germany. Bah nothing matters now...Still I'd be somewhat upset if my predictions ( #48 ) happens.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

I'd like to see Wales win it now, but the winner will likely come from the France-Germany SF.


----------



## Mick1990LFC (Jul 6, 2016)

I can see Germany winning it, said that before the tournament they are the ones to beat.
Really want to see Wales go all the way though!


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Cristiano Ronaldo can jump really high.


----------



## goku23 (Nov 22, 2014)

goku23 said:


> Germany's tournament to lose!
> Draxler-Goetze-Ozil and Muller ahead, best front line of any nation. With Khedira and Kroos anchoring, just too good and experienced at top level.
> 
> Portugal dark horses for me, best squad they've had for a long time.


^ damn that dude is one smart cookie! :grin2:


----------



## Zozulya (Mar 24, 2016)

Final Round: Portugal - France.

Penalty kick deserved or not ? Looks so... https://gfycat.com/HandsomeFrailIaerismetalmark

Time to switch off the radio, don't want to hear 'governing' politicians exulting of the result or any commentators or journalists corroborating this fact. France may win the tournament, but can't feel happy about it, maybe I am depressed or feel like it was written before the game has even started.

Too bad, the third place playoff has been scrapped...


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

Zozulya said:


> Final Round: Portugal - France.
> 
> Penalty kick deserved or not ? Looks so... https://gfycat.com/HandsomeFrailIaerismetalmark
> 
> ...


Ronaldo winning it us for us.

Kanye shrug


----------



## PGVan (May 22, 2004)

Now that I'm back into my account...

Portugal in this final is embarrassing for the sport. As I mentioned after the group stage, the tiebreak system UEFA uses is bull**** and Portugal should not have advanced as a 3rd place team. Both Turkey and Albania were better teams. Goal differential being more important than wins in soccer is a big reason why sports fans who hate soccer, hate soccer.

Portugal has won ONE match in 90 minutes at this tournament and they are in the final. It should leave a bitter taste in everyone's mouth. They are the worst team to ever make a major final. I see France winning tomorrow by anywhere from 3-0 to 5-0. Of course it's one match and anything can happen, but France doesn't lose when hosting major tournaments. As a sports fan, I hope that holds up. Portugal does not deserve to be anywhere near that trophy.


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

PGVan said:


> Now that I'm back into my account...
> 
> Portugal in this final is embarrassing for the sport. As I mentioned after the group stage, the tiebreak system UEFA uses is bull**** and Portugal should not have advanced as a 3rd place team. Both Turkey and Albania were better teams. Goal differential being more important than wins in soccer is a big reason why sports fans who hate soccer, hate soccer.
> 
> Portugal has won ONE match in 90 minutes at this tournament and they are in the final. It should leave a bitter taste in everyone's mouth. They are the worst team to ever make a major final. I see France winning tomorrow by anywhere from 3-0 to 5-0. Of course it's one match and anything can happen, but France doesn't lose when hosting major tournaments. As a sports fan, I hope that holds up. Portugal does not deserve to be anywhere near that trophy.


I'm pretty sure we earned it, it was the competion we got and we beat everyone.

Why, were we suppose to lose in porpuse? Don't even come with the goals or flashy play because that doesn't win Games.


----------



## PGVan (May 22, 2004)

impedido10 said:


> I'm pretty sure we earned it, it was the competion we got and we beat everyone.
> 
> Why, were we suppose to lose in porpuse? Don't even come with the goals or flashy play because that doesn't win Games.


Umm, goals are the only thing that does win games. France has gotten to the final by scoring 13 goals and winning 5 of their 6 matches played so far.

No, Portugal did not beat everyone. They drew Iceland, Austria and Hungary in the group stage. It took 120 minutes for them to beat Croatia, they drew Poland (the match still counts as a draw despite winning a penalty shootout) and beating Wales was the only match they won in 90 minutes.

(Even worse was Ronaldo insulting Iceland after they failed to convert so many scoring chances against them and said they would accomplish nothing in the competition. As it stands right now, Iceland has won as many games as Portugal despite being eliminated two stages sooner.)

Right now, Portugal has won 2 matches and drawn 4, yet they are in the final because of an anti-sport group stage tiebreak system UEFA employs. Both Turkey and Albania won a match in the group stage, so it only makes sense that they would be ahead of Portugal in the third place standings.


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

PGVan said:


> impedido10 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm pretty sure we earned it, it was the competion we got and we beat everyone.
> ...


You can say whatever you want, in the end if the day, we won.


----------



## PGVan (May 22, 2004)

Ironic that Portugal is doing exactly what Ronaldo criticized Iceland for after 90 minutes. Without Rui Patricio, France would have won this 4-0 or worse already. 

That said, I'm not sure who I want to lose more... Portugal because they didn't deserve to advance from the group stage, or France because they've copied Iceland's viking clap.


----------



## PGVan (May 22, 2004)

Well that's a loss for sport today. UEFA needs to change their tiebreak rules tomorrow.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I can't believe that Portugal won it, feels like Greece in 04. I feel like slamming them a bit since they've been far from great but they played most the game without Ronaldo & the goalscorer was unlikely so there's that in their favour


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

Undeserved. Portugal shouldn't gotten out of the groupstage. But they did after 3 draws and 0 victories because of that stupid 3rd place rule they just put in.


----------



## PGVan (May 22, 2004)

Aribeth said:


> Undeserved. Portugal shouldn't gotten out of the groupstage. But they did after 3 draws and 0 victories because of that stupid 3rd place rule they just put in.


It's not because of 3rd place teams going through. You have to have 3rd place teams going through in a 24 team tournament. Portugal advanced because soccer, for some reason, thinks goal differential is more important than winning matches.

Here are the actual standings..

3rd Place Teams
Slovakia 1W 1D 1L 0GD 4PTS
Ireland 1W 1D 1L -2GD 4PTS
Portugal 0W 3D 0L 0GD 3PTS
N.Ireland 1W 0D 2L 0GD 3PTS
-----------
Turkey 1W 0D 2L -1GD 3PTS
Albania 1W 0D 2L -2GD 3PTS

Here's how the 3rd place teams should have been ranked, with wins as the first tiebreaker...

3rd Place Teams
Slovakia 1W 1D 1L 0GD 4PTS
Ireland 1W 1D 1L -2GD 4PTS
N.Ireland 1W 0D 2L 0GD 3PTS
Turkey 1W 0D 2L -1GD 3PTS
--------------
Albania 1W 0D 2L -2GD 3PTS
Portugal 0W 3D 0L 0GD 3PTS


----------



## Zozulya (Mar 24, 2016)

By the old rules with 16-team format, they wouldn't even qualify by being third. And there are more surprising results after switching to 24, and good teams can sandbag too.

Well done Portugal, congratulations on your football team. I like how the radio anchors have believed the french team would win easily during all day prior the game, and in the end, they remained all silent and somewhat furious 

France could not win despite playing at home and having a largely favorable timetable.

Next step: Russia


----------



## SilentStrike (Jul 14, 2014)

Zozulya said:


> Well done Portugal, congratulations on your football team. *I like how the radio anchors have believed the french team would win easily during all day prior the game, and in the end, they remained all silent and somewhat furious*


This, everyone i know was not an fan of France at all, thinking of the french as stuck-up and dismissive of Portugal due to some comments, so everyone was really happy when France lost.


----------



## PGVan (May 22, 2004)

The only reason France didn't score 4-5 goals in the first half was Rui Patricio. Without his saves, France walks away with the title without breaking a sweat.

I have to also mention that the buildup to the goal would not have happened had Clattenburg not incorrectly booked Koscielny for a handball. That was Eder's hand and the free kick should have been for France, not against them.


----------



## reliefseeker (Jul 21, 2010)

Kind of boring tournament as a whole. Cant rmb another one that is quite as boring other than the dull WC2010. No team is playing at their peak. The only real surprises are iceland, wales, portugal winning is unexpected but they didnt win it convincingly considering how they barely win matches until after 90 mins.


----------

